

Police plant evidence and high five unarmed white 19 year old after killing him - cryoshon
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2015/aug/17/zachary-hammond-police-shooting-lawyer

======
cryoshon
FTA:

"Citing law enforcement sources in a neighboring department, Bland and Richter
claim in the letter that officers on the scene “desecrated” Hammond’s body,
raising his hand and high-fiving it.

The letter also revealed an eyewitness who claims to have seen an officer
retrieve something from the back of a patrol car and place it under Hammond’s
body after he had been removed from the vehicle. Bland and Richter suggest
that this may explain the “white powdery substance consistent with powder
cocaine” found on Hammond’s body."

So, killing an unarmed 19 year old in a traffic stop, not rendering aid,
playing with his dead body, then planting drugs. There were multiple cops on
the scene here.

Tell me about how there are just a few bad apples.

